# Replacing headlights help [Cruze 2017]



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If you have projectors you'll have white LED parking lights.
You use one 9005 bulb per side.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

glitzy glider said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm trying to buy and replace the headlight bulbs in my car (Cruze LS 2017) but I'm having a tough time understanding the differences between the varying light bulb configurations.
> 
> I believe that my car has a projector housing (?) which means that I can get LED headlights, but I'm not entirely sure. Also it seems that my car has two different bulbs, one for low beam and one for high beam. Do I need two separate bulbs? This product shows that it has both high and low beam uses and is for projector and non-projector headlights.
> ...


Cruze LS doesnt have projector headlights ,LS trim uses H11 for low beam & high beam is 9005 .


----------

